# Wo Grid DX10 Mod downloaden?



## PEG96 (31. Dezember 2010)

Wo finde ich den dx 10 mod für grid zum downloaden (bitte mit link)
wenn man den mod drauf hat, dürfte doch auch das ssaa tool funktionieren, oder nicht.
Falls das schon wo anders gefragt wurde sorry


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Januar 2011)

hier gibts ne alte beta
Grid DX10 [+Mod][+GridDX10beta02 ???] - Page 2 - Codemasters Forums


----------

